# Which Colnago Master to keep?



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Well I gotta thin the herd and I don't know which to keep. I have 3 Masters. I just posted the team Mapei master on ebay but I'm having second thoughts....

Which one would you keep?

1) Team Mapei (blue and white - the one in the back)

2) Team Wordperfect (dark purple - looks like black in these pics)

3) Team Lampre (pink, white, purple, blue)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

ctam said:


> Well I gotta thin the herd and I don't know which to keep. I have 3 Masters. I just posted the team Mapei master on ebay but I'm having second thoughts....
> 
> Which one would you keep?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't thin out anything, but if you really made me choose it would be the purple/black one and it would be replaced by a Saronni. I just got the green light over the weekend that I can get a Master X Light in PR82 (i.e., Saronni) for my 40th birthday. So, I'll be buying it over the summer for my 40th birthday next year.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Here's my .02*

I'm partial to the Mapei scheme, having an identical MO and also a C40 in AD10. That being said, the other two are newer than the MO and in theory, lighter than the MO. I don't recall the Buckler/Wordperfect Master being that dark and seem to recall more white involved in the paint scheme but regardless, that's the one I would keep. I prefer the Lampre scheme used on the C40 and Titanio vs the Masterlight. Okay, just my opinion.




ctam said:


> Well I gotta thin the herd and I don't know which to keep. I have 3 Masters. I just posted the team Mapei master on ebay but I'm having second thoughts....
> 
> Which one would you keep?
> 
> ...


----------



## master olympic fan (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been riding my Master Olympic since 1995. I can't imagine getting rid of the bike, let alone three of them. It fits perfectly. I've upgraded the components 3 times (Dura-Ace, Campy Chorus & finally Campy Record 10spd. I always wanted the Word Perfect and the Saronni frames but ended up with the Master Olympic Mapei frame. My next purchase will be a 2010 Colnago EPS B-Box w/ Campy Record 11spd.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

They're all gorgeous but if I had to pick one it would be the Mapei, stunning!


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

That is a tough call. I picked the Mapie, because I have a Tecnos in that color and really love it. What great bikes. I prefer the ride to anything I have. Mine is a little portly, but I am about to dump the powertap in favor of some light climbing wheels and see how it responds.

I will say I really like some of the paneled paint jobs like PRMO. Also the all white from last year was nice.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

If I were buying one today, I'd buy a Saronni. If I were deciding which team model to keep, I'd keep the Mapie... great choice for a period correct build, lots of race history, etc.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Oh, man...everyone is picking Team Mapei as the keeper!! And that's the one I put up for sale first! D'oh!!

I'll post better pics of the Team Wordperfect. The current pics don't do it justice. In the sunlight the purple looks amazing. And there are only a few airbrushed graphics in white - not like the other two where the colors go wild.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I wouldn't get rid of any of them. Have you priced a Master X-Light frame lately?

If I had a choice-I'd keep the Mapei. Or I would narrow it down to which frame has the least nicks and chips..


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Peference in the order you listed.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I would keep the WordPerfect frame.


----------

